# newbie intro



## singlemum3 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi i currently live in the UK with my 3 kids (age 4,8,13)& 2 dogs.
we are wanting to move to spain Albir is top of my wish list at the moment (from google search of possible places),we will also be bringing my parents too (both retiered now).I am self-employed here i own a little sweet shop,i would like to open a coffee shop/tearoom/cafe/ice-cream parlour or a mix of all in Albir or possibly Benidorm.At the moment i do not speak spanish but i am looking into getting my eldest daughter & myself lessons in the uk first to give us a head start 
any adivce would be very greatly recived


----------



## ScottJaniceKyleErinFreya (Jan 11, 2013)

Sounds very ambitious, especially in this current climate, and im sure the wise on this forum will soon hit you with the realities of Spain.
Whilst there are new buisenesses opening up on a daily basis, im sure there are probably more that close, But if youve done your research etc go for it, Spain is a great Country, and a great place to bring up kids, we have two, 2+4 and so far so good!!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Without discussing the sensibility of trying to open such a business in the current climate, are you aware that your eldest (13) will not be suitable for state education? She will have to go to an international school where they speak English in order to complete her education - this is not cheap!

Equally, are you aware of the costs of being self-employed in Spain - it's nothing like UK? Irrespective of what your business takes, you will need to pay in excess of 260 euros for social security (NI) PLUS tax. And then you have all the shop expenses.


I really do hope it works for you but please do a LOT of research before moving over.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

As has been said, a lot of research needs to be done before your move, but i suppose that posting on the forum is part of the research.
Personally, setting up a cafe type business in Spain sounds fraught with problems, but this week some new laws were brought in which aim to make it easier to set up businesses and with better conditions for the self employed.
Besides just the general difficulties of setting up businesses here, and taking into account you don't speak Spanish, you will have to study what is happening in Spain. What I mean is that the financial crisis has hit here much harder than in the UK and you would be wise to read up on it and think about what that might mean for you and your family in the future.
Info about self employment in Spain
http://fideso.com/new-rules-to-boost-small-businesses-and-self-employed-in-spain/lang/en/


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm pretty much in the same boat as yourself, as I'm heading over to Andalusia in a few weeks for an initial stay of six months to see how I get on business-wise.

I assume that you'll have done some reading up on the Spanish self-employed system, which features the infamous autonomo payments every month. If you haven't, you'd be best to do so before planning any further.

The main point as far as I was concerned was finances. If you're in a position to be able to finance your lifestyle for a period of time, along with any business set-up costs and obviously your tax committments until your business starts to earn you money, then there's no reason why you shouldn't give it a go.

You operate your business in the UK already (not sure how long you've done so, or where in UK), so you'll have a decent idea of the kind of money you can pull in and the challenges that running a business can throw your way.

It's true, the financial situation in Spain isn't great, but I firmly believe that it all depends on where you go within the country. The tourist areas are always going to be busy with people who have money in their pocket. I've been researching my move for the better part of a year and a half now, and have spoken to various business owners in the area that I'm going to. The consensus seems to be the same from most, which is that times are tougher than they were in the past without doubt, but if you have a viable idea, a sound business sense and a good work ethic you'll be just fine.

Coincidentally none of the business owners I spoke to would even entertain the idea of heading back to the so-called security of home in the UK, even with the situation in Spain not being what it once was.

In the end it'll be your choice, but don't let anyone put you off. Do your research, plan as much as you can and give it a bash if you're still up for it after that.

Good luck with it :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

David1979 said:


> I'm pretty much in the same boat as yourself, as I'm heading over to Andalusia in a few weeks for an initial stay of six months to see how I get on business-wise.
> 
> I assume that you'll have done some reading up on the Spanish self-employed system, which features the infamous autonomo payments every month. If you haven't, you'd be best to do so before planning any further.
> 
> ...


Interesting post and I agree with about your advice to thoroughly research the "autonomo" system, to be able to finance yourself for a while (at least a year I'd say) and to take into account the financial position of Spain today.
I'm just wondering if you're doing this move on your own or if you have children to support too?


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Interesting post and I agree with about your advice to thoroughly research the "autonomo" system, to be able to finance yourself for a while (at least a year I'd say) and to take into account the financial position of Spain today.
> I'm just wondering if you're doing this move on your own or if you have children to support too?


There's just me, my wife and our dog, which no doubt makes it easier for us.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

David1979 said:


> There's just me, my wife and our dog, which no doubt makes it easier for us.


Absolutely!

What kind of business are you looking at?


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm a self-employed photographer, and my partner is a classically trained soprano who teaches voice.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

David1979 said:


> I'm a self-employed photographer, and my partner is a classically trained soprano who teaches voice.


Wow!

That's different!

Good luck to you and don't forget to write up your adventures on the forum


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

I certainly will! Helping others learn from my experiences (and some mistakes, no doubt) will be a good thing!

The thing that I had to check more than twice was after doing the figures, If I live in Spain and return to the UK to work the corporate events & weddings I have booked (staying with friends and family whilst there), I actually have less outgoings on a yearly basis than I would if I remained in Glasgow full-time.


----------



## singlemum3 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for all your replies & advice,I am just begining my research & I am aware of the NI payments ect,am hoping to save enough to get my kids in school,rent somewhere for us to live & find either an empty shop or an existing business to take over,I am aiming to attract mainly tourists so location is also something that needs a lot of research too. Good luck David 1979


----------

